# Watson is a Champion!



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson is now a champion! We showed Saturday and Sunday in Freehold, NJ and picked up 6 more points to finish him off. On Saturday we went Best of Winners for a 4 point major, and on Sunday he was Winners Dog for 2 points (his sister took Best of Winners). He only had 5 points total going into the shows in March, so we got 2/3 of his points in just two weekends of showing - 2014 has been an exciting year.

There were a bunch of other Welshie people there (~17 dogs entered both days) so it was fun to be able to finish him with others there to congratulate us (including his breeder, and the primary owner of his momma). Our very first show was in May last year, and our first point was mid-June, so we've come a long way in just a year. Watson got a lot of nice comments, including some from a judge who breeds Welshies (he was there showing his dog, not juding). He showed really well, especially on Saturday (by Sunday he was fussy towards the end). The judge on Saturday made us free stack, which Welshie people don't typically do, and he actually did a decent job. Free stacking is not something we work on, though he knows how to stop and stand on cue and his feet were mostly in the right spot.

I got a picture with the judge, but Watson was so tired and fussy that it took forever and it's probably awful. I'll be sure to post it when I get it though!

Here are some pictures that my husband took. The first is Watson facing off against his sister, Tessa, in the BOB ring on Sunday. The others are awkward family photos we made them take. Watson was so over posing that I had to keep propping him up into a sit as he tried to lean against me or lay down. Haha. That is his unhappy face.



























The show had some good vendors and we did a little shopping after he won. My husband picked out this Tuffy alien toy thingy and Watson is in love.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations! Watson is such a gorgeous dog.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I loved seeing the photos. Watson is a beautiful dog.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Congratulations! Watson is such a gorgeous dog.





RoughCollie said:


> Congratulations! I loved seeing the photos. Watson is a beautiful dog.


Thanks! He is a pretty boy 

I was talking to another breeder who said he's not particularly masculine, and his face is a little bitchy, but it's very pretty. She said he's just a Paul Newman type. LOL


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay for Watson!

Such a good boy, you both deserve it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Thanks! He is a pretty boy
> 
> I was talking to another breeder who said he's not particularly masculine, and his face is a little bitchy, but it's very pretty. She said he's just a Paul Newman type. LOL


So he's Orlando Bloom, ain't nothing wrong with that!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Watson! Such a pretty boy


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome!! Congrats to you and Watson!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! That is awesome. Are you going to try for his grand?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Yay for Watson!
> 
> Such a good boy, you both deserve it.


Thanks!



Amaryllis said:


> So he's Orlando Bloom, ain't nothing wrong with that!


Haha, exactly! There was a super masculine dog there in the BOB ring and it was funny to compare them. His head was huge and labby (though pretty and not coarse), and Watson's is definitely more refined. As that dog's handler said, as long as the head is pretty that's all that really matters. I personally love his head and face - his sister has the same expression, and so do a few other dogs from his breeder and I think they are the cutest. I'm probably biased though.



CptJack said:


> Congratulations to both of you!


Thanks!



Kayla_Nicole said:


> Congratulations to you and Watson! Such a pretty boy


Thank!



kadylady said:


> Awesome!! Congrats to you and Watson!


Thanks!



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Congratulations!!!! That is awesome. Are you going to try for his grand?


Not sure. I'm going to dabble and see how he does. The breed is small and I know the other top winning males who come to the shows around here, and I don't think he's competitive with them yet, but he's close. So I might try a few of the bigger shows in the area each year and see how it goes as he matures (he's not even 2 yet). I don't think I'll stick with it if we aren't getting any points though - I don't like showing enough to do it when I'm not winning. lol I think he's nice enough to get his GCh, I'm just not sure I want to put in the time and effort, especially once we're focused more on performance events.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I love his head and expression, so pretty.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats! Watson is sooo gorgeous. He looks so silky soft! I just want to pet his wavy ear fur!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Huge Congratulations!!!! You must be thrilled!


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

LoMD13 said:


> Congratulations!!! I love his head and expression, so pretty.


Thank you! I think his breeder's dogs have the prettiest heads, but I'm biased. 



jade5280 said:


> Congrats! Watson is sooo gorgeous. He looks so silky soft! I just want to pet his wavy ear fur!


He's so soft right now since I gave him a bath last week. I love his coat.



MrsBoats said:


> Huge Congratulations!!!! You must be thrilled!


Thanks! I'm so proud of both of us, and happy to have our first title. Now it's time to work on titles to go after his name.



Shep said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratulations! He is certainly a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I had never seen a Welsh before yours and I really like them. I had thought about getting a Springer but really like the Welsh better. Congratulations. His sister and him sure look alike.
(I realize I have not "really" seen yours but lots of pictures)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

That must be so exciting! Congrats to you and gorgeous Watson.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Zoie Girl said:


> Congratulations! He is certainly a gorgeous dog!





sassafras said:


> Congratulations!





ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> That must be so exciting! Congrats to you and gorgeous Watson.


Thanks!




Kyllobernese said:


> I had never seen a Welsh before yours and I really like them. I had thought about getting a Springer but really like the Welsh better. Congratulations. His sister and him sure look alike.
> (I realize I have not "really" seen yours but lots of pictures)


They're pretty awesome dogs. I'm glad I was able to get someone else interested in the breed! They still have that spaniel energy and craziness, but they are definitely toned down from the field trial bred dogs (ESS and Britts). 

I love his sister, she's so cute. His half sister was only there Sunday and I didn't get any pics, but she also looks just like him.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

That is awesome/ I always have admired your dogs pics in your postings. he is a nice looking dog. Keep us updated when those letters behind the name starts filling up. It will happen.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

That's awesome, congratulations!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations to you both...


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahhh so sweet he has such a sweet expression to him. Congratulations!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!

That toy is such a "husband picked it" kind of toy, I love it.


----------

